# Beware of them ostriches



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Yesterday I had this misfortune of trying to chase away an ostrich male on our game farm that was pestering us based on the theory that if you have a stick / broom taller than the ostrich he would back down.....

Warning : This theory isn't that reliable.

It would suffice to say that the score is:
*
Ostrich - 1 : Me - 0*​
I was lucky enough to get away with a slight limp and a few bruises.

Now he's likely to become my sixth bow kill for the year .....:wink:


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

hi cmitch

I also have tried that theory and can also say its not that reliable. I had to sit in a tree for almost 45 min to wait for the ostrich to go away!!

I think that ostrich was shot 3weeks after our meeting.

Willie


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I spent a few hours in hospital being stitched up a few years ago thanks to an Ostrich male... They truly are dangerous!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't understand why people keep them. One none of the game farms I have hunted so far was I allowed to shoot them... what is the point then?


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*The plan of action*

My plan now is to cull the bugger, like with a rifle, I'm gonna thunderhead him .... in the head and I'll be making a video of it.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Corne,

It is not easy to shoot a ostrich in the head:wink:
I have done this last year at Bhejane with a rubber blunt to stop him and gave him the second and final shoot with a Tekan II. I have this on video but not published this film. Take this advice, if you are able to shoot him from the front in his breast, do this this is the safest way. The lung is like a hose at the bottom of the body and not good to localize because the feathers.

View attachment 415335


This Ostrich was my first one in 2002 after four days of walk and stalk at Bhejane and I show the farmer that I found another good shot placement than the head. I shoot him in the knee with the first arrow at 40 yard and a velcro head cut his throat. From this shot the farmer speak till today:wink:
But this two shot placements are the best if you want the skin.

View attachment 415336


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate them.

They can become a real pest when you want to walk and stalk. Doesn't matter if its with the bow or rifle.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bowhunting the ostrich was challenging.
I shot him in the chest from 25 meters with a Tekan II broadhead.
The rooster expired within seconds.
If you like you can view the clip here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=663009


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

cmitch said:


> Yesterday I had this misfortune of trying to chase away an ostrich male on our game farm that was pestering us based on the theory that if you have a stick / broom taller than the ostrich he would back down.....
> 
> Warning : This theory isn't that reliable.
> 
> ...



This thread is worthless without pix!


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pictures*

The impact points ....


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*End of story*

I hunted the ostrich today and took a perfect headshot, he was once again very agressive, you can watch the video here .....

http://www.archerytalktv.com/attv/view_video.php?viewkey=3c29048673252e490f73

Pictures to follow ....


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

cmitch said:


> I hunted the ostrich today and took a perfect headshot, he was once again very agressive, you can watch the video here .....
> 
> http://www.archerytalktv.com/attv/view_video.php?viewkey=3c29048673252e490f73
> 
> Pictures to follow ....


En dis nou hoe 'n volstruis sy [email protected] sien!!!!! goeie shot!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice shot, now you can give him a payback at his legs:wink:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

man, yall are making it hard for me to get excited about my upcoming hunt. :sad:Ostrich attacks, leopard attacks, families being beaten, ongoing troubles in ZIM. Where does it end? It seems like everything from a tick to the ones making all the decisions can kill you or at least make you wish you were dead.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

zx190 said:


> man, yall are making it hard for me to get excited about my upcoming hunt. :sad:Ostrich attacks, leopard attacks, families being beaten, ongoing troubles in ZIM. Where does it end? It seems like everything from a tick to the ones making all the decisions can kill you or at least make you wish you were dead.



I suppose that hunting wouldn't feel like hunting if there weren't risks involved, after all, this is not a supermarket where you can just walk in and get anything you want. At the end of the day, bagging your trophy despite a few obstacles makes it even more special. My leg still hurts like hell, but I can honestly say that it must have been the most satisfying bow kill ever.

Please don't let the situation in Zim affect your trip or your view thereof, it won't affect you at all.

Hope you'll enjoy your trip.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Payback is 'n bliksem! Knap skoot!


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Those would be some huge drumsticks


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Met wat het jy hom toe eventually geskiet?


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice shot. I can't wait to get to Africa Wife says I have to wait till my boys are older.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Met wat het jy hom toe eventually geskiet?


Selfde as al die voriges die jaar ....

Hoyt Vectrix (70 lbs), Easton Axis 340 / 100gr Thunderhead

.... mens maak mos nie iets reg wat nie stukkend is nie.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OUCH - looks like that bugger could have broke your leg bone. I was watching a show on them and it said they have been known to kill lions who have attacked them. 

satisfying kill indeed and great shot. :hungry:


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Before I'm crucified for taking a headshot*

Now that all the feelings of anger and exitement have faded, I must just explain a few factors regarding taking a headshot on any animal. Firstly, in this instance, I didn't shoot the animal purely out of revenge (although I did enjoy it), but because it was a menace on our game farm and it prevented us from enjoying the farm in terms of going for walks, etc.

*Do not ever take a headshot on any animal without the consent of the farm owner or ph's consent!!!*

I wouldn't recommend taking headshots unless you're absolutely certain of your ability to make the shot count. I spend on average 3 - 4 hours a week on training (if weather permits) and was confident of making the shot. Also, we had a rifle on standby for the eventuality of wounding the animal. The distance in the particular shot was about 8 yards and knowing my equipment played a crucial role in making the shot. Using a 5 pin sight, I knew I had to aim for about 30 yards since arrow will not cross the line of sight if I aimed with the 20 yd pin.


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*would*

A gobbler guiollotine (sp) be able to hold up to one of those monster birds? Seems like if it would it would be the ticket.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

zx190 said:


> man, yall are making it hard for me to get excited about my upcoming hunt. :sad:Ostrich attacks, leopard attacks, families being beaten, ongoing troubles in ZIM. Where does it end? It seems like everything from a tick to the ones making all the decisions can kill you or at least make you wish you were dead.


You must realise that in Africa, you are a part of the food chain!:zip:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> You must realise that in Africa, you are a part of the food chain!:zip:


I'm beginning to realize that!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> You must realise that in Africa, you are a part of the food chain!:zip:


Be also careful if you see black people with bones through her nose and have a big pot along:wink:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Be also careful if you see black people with bones through her nose and have a big pot along:wink:


They had better have a BIG pot! :tongue:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

here in North America you only see ostrich`s and Emu`s on farms but i had one come thru my land a couple of weeks ago,can someone tell me how to tell the difference?


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Difference*

The difference between them is huge. The ostrich is much larger than an emu. Emus are dark coloured with no visible difference between male and female, they're about4 feet tall. Ostriches are probably about 7 to 8 feet tall the male has black feathers on his body whilst females are a greyish colour.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

cmitch said:


> The difference between them is huge. The ostrich is much larger than an emu. Emus are dark coloured with no visible difference between male and female, they're about4 feet tall. Ostriches are probably about 7 to 8 feet tall the male has black feathers on his body whilst females are a greyish colour.


 Thanks for clearing that up,... take care


----------

